# ZR Team 5.0 /7.0 etwas aufwerten, brauche eure Tips



## Rheinbacher79 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo an alle Experten,

ich möchte mein ZR Team 5.0 etwas verbessern, Schwerpunkt sollte etwas Gewichteinsparung sein und eine etwas bessere (Weichere) Schaltung. 
Ich bin mir bewusst das es sich an einem günstigen Bike eigentlich nicht lohnt, aber ich möchte kein neues kaufen. Über Kleinanzeigen etc. bekommt man ja auch mal günstig Teile. 
Habe mir bisher eine neue Gabel spendiert, diese war schon mal eine gute Entscheidung, weiter habe ich neue Plattform Pedale von Shimano. Als Schaltuge habe ich zur Zeit ne SLX und der Rest ist ein bunter Mix.

Was könnte/würdet ihr mit für Tips zur Verbesserung geben?


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. Juni 2015)

Das größte Einsparpotential haben so gut wie immer die Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2015)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Experten,
> 
> ich möchte mein ZR Team 5.0 etwas verbessern, Schwerpunkt sollte etwas Gewichteinsparung sein und eine etwas bessere (Weichere) Schaltung.
> Ich bin mir bewusst das es sich an einem günstigen Bike eigentlich nicht lohnt, aber ich möchte kein neues kaufen. Über Kleinanzeigen etc. bekommt man ja auch mal günstig Teile.
> ...


Zu Thema Gewichtstuning gibts hier in anderen Foren bereits immens viel zu lesen. Grds. sollte man an den rotierenden Massen der Laufräder anfangen, Decken, Schläuche, Felgen...

Wenn die Schaltung smoother laufen soll, dann Kette, Ritzel und Kurbel höherwertig ersetzen und auf jeden Fall bei Shimano bleiben. Danach die Shifter....


----------



## jokernthief (25. Juni 2015)

Wieso "auf jeden Fall bei Shimano bleiben"? (will nicht trollen, oder ne Diskussion lostreten, bin nur neugierig wie ihr das begründet)


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo an alle, erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tips. Besonderen Dank an Radon das Ihr auch bei solchen Fragen reagiert.

Also vorab, ich möchte bei Shimano bleiben, habe da über Jahre immer gut gelegen. 

Da ich das SLX Schaltauge behalten will, könnt ihr mir konkrete Produkt Tips geben? Vielleicht mit Link zum Radon Shop? 
So richtig blicke ich da nicht durch, auch was Räder (Laufräder?) und Schläuche angeht. Auch Kette, Ritzel und Kurbel würde mich eine Produktempfehlung interessieren. Wie schon geschrieben, durch die Shimano Pedale und die Rockshox Gabel habe ich schon das Rad etwas aufgewertet. Nun soll es sukzessive weitergehen.


----------



## help (25. Juni 2015)

Also ich finde die Shifter wichtiger als eine Kurbel...


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (25. Juni 2015)

Welche Shifter werden empfohlen? Auch SLX?


----------



## help (25. Juni 2015)

Slx sind top, gibts nichts zu meckern. Gewicht wie genannt, am sinnvollsten beim Laufradsatz einsparen.


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. Juni 2015)

Und Kassette, Kette, Ritzel nach Verschleiß höherwertig nach kaufen


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (25. Juni 2015)

Also am besten dann nach und nach auf SLX Komplett umrüsten?
Zu den Laufrädern, diese sind ja aktuell die Alex EN24 29er Disc, sind glaube ich so um die 20-30€ pro Rad. Habe gerade mal geschaut unter 29er Laufräder, welche sind da gut? Preislich natürlich im Rahmen, sprich bis max. 100€ als Set?


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. Juni 2015)

Da musst wohl im Bikemarkt, auf EBay etc schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (25. Juni 2015)

SLX reicht locker aus, die 10fach XT-Teile könnten aber bald günstig sein. Gerade gebraucht, da die 11fach XT jetzt kommt...
Stifter sind mMn. sehr wichtig, da wie präzise geschaltet wird sehr von denen abhängt. Kassette, Kette, Kurbel würde ich auch erst tauschen, wenn die verschliessen sind. 
Wichtig ist, dass die Schaltung ordentlich eingestellt ist! Gute Komponenten bringen sonst wenig^^
Laufräder und die Reifen bringen am Meisten, wird aber nicht mit 100€ gehen. Müsste aber auch hier im bikemarkt einiges geben, gerade auch aus Neurädern tauschen einige direkt diese und gehen relativ günstig weg...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Juni 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Wieso "auf jeden Fall bei Shimano bleiben"? (will nicht trollen, oder ne Diskussion lostreten, bin nur neugierig wie ihr das begründet)


Weil bei Shimano die Kettenlaschen schmaler sind. Zusammen mit den tiefer eingeschliffenen Steighilfen und den leiseren, weniger stark rastenden Shiftern schaltet man insgesamt smoother als bei anderen Herstellern.
Hat nichts mit der Qualität zu tun. Reine Geschmackssache. Mancher mag lieber einen knackigeren Gangwechsel, der deutlicher spürbar ist. Hier war aber nach einer smoothen Schaltung gefragt.

Ansonsten finde ich alle hier gemachten Aussagen sehr sinnvoll. Einen spürbar besseren Laufradsatz für unter 100,- € wird´s normalerweise nicht geben. Dann erst mal die Draht Decken gegen leicht Faltreifen ersetzen. Das Thema Reifen lässt aber Raum für unendliche Diskussionen, weil da die Geschmäcker weit auseinander gehen. Je nach Laufradgröße vielleicht ein Schwalbe Nobby Nic vorne und ein Racing Ralph hinten. Das ist ne´ Standard Kombi mit der viele zurecht kommen.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
erstmal super vielen Dank für eure Tips! Auch finde ich es toll das Radon selbst Tips gibt und nicht jeden zum Neukauf drängt.

Was haltet Ihr von folgenden Komponenten:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-nobby-nic-racing-ralph-29x2,25-set-inkl.-sv19-442323/wg_id-8914

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...l-set-rapidfire-plus-sl-m670-59343/wg_id-6858

Also wenn die technischen Daten stimmen, sind die Alex EN24 Felgen ja nicht mal so schlecht.
Einen passenden SLX Umwerfer sowie einer Kurbel habe ich bei euch OnLine nicht gefunden, habt Ihr da einen Link für mich?

LG


----------



## bik3rid3r (2. Juli 2015)

Die verlinkten Reifen sind aber ne spezielle leichte Version, ist dir das bewusst?
Das meiste Gewicht sparst du nach wie vor am LRS. Die Alex Felgen sind nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber auf keinen Fall leicht. Kurbel etc würde ich nicht tauschen


----------

